# New WW2 Movies



## RAF21 (Nov 22, 2009)

WW2 buffs here are some really interesting upcoming WW2 movies for next year hopefully... 

*BROTHERS IN ARMS (2010)*

Directed by Denzel Washington

About an all Black tank Batallion in the Battle of the Bulge. 

LINK: Brothers in Arms (2010) Movie

*THEY FOUGHT ALONE -* TBA...

starring Brad Pitt... about Col. Wendell Fertig's heroic adventure in the Japanese-occupied Philippine island of Mindanao... Based on a true story 

link: They Fought Alone (TBA) Movie


*KILLING ROMMEL -* 2010 possibly 2011

Based on the novel by Steven Pressfield

It's about a British battalion's attempt at defeating Field Marshal Erwin Rommel, the Desert Fox, in the North African desert in 1942

sounds really interesting.. 

LINK: Killing Rommel (TBA) Movie


*WARTIME LIES -* TBA..

Holocaust movie about a jewish boy and his aunt witness slaughter in the warsaw ghetto .. Based on the Louis Begley's novel

LINK: Wartime Lies (TBA) Movie

*Agent Zigzag * (2010) Movie

There will be a movie released on the story of the Double agent Edward Arnold Chapman. He worked for the nazis to spy on the British.. but then tured to helping the Brits get top secret info from the Nazis.. really an interesting story 

Eddie Chapman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tom Hanks is producer of the film

LINK: Agent Zigzag (2010) Movie

*The Pacific MiniSeries: March 2010*

Restricted Content - HBO Canada


*The Dambusters * remake as well...

Sunday Express | UK News :: Dam Busters take off


----------



## piet (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks 
piet


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks like some good ones coming up! Hope Denzel is a better director than Spike Lee.


----------



## Soren (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree Rabid, Spike Lee's recent WW2 movie was a total failure.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well it looks like 2010 will be a very interesting year indeed .


----------



## RAF21 (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's some more WW2 films release dates TBA...

*Flying Tigers:*

http://www.themovieinsider.com/m5626/flying-tigers/

Based on the volunteer fighter squadron formed to help the Chinese fight the Japanese before the U.S. entered World War II.


*The Long Green Shore:*

http://www.themovieinsider.com/m407/the-long-green-shore/

Set in mid-1945 after V-E Day, but before the fall of Japan, this is the story of an Australian battalion sent to New Guinea to force the beleaguered Japanese to retreat - however the enemy troops will fight to the very end.

*Indianapolis:*

http://www.themovieinsider.com/m3856/indianapolis/

During World War II, the U.S.S. Indianapolis is sunk by a Japanese sub following a secret mission to deliver materials for the atomic bomb that will be dropped on Hiroshima. The men float for five days in the Philippine Sea and only 317 of an estimated 900 who abandoned ship are pulled from the shark-infested waters.

*The Dirty Dozen:*

http://www.themovieinsider.com/m3413/the-dirty-dozen/

A major enlists twelve condemned soldier-prisoners for a dangerous mission. A modern update on the 1967 actioner that starred Lee Marvin as a major who conscripts twelve condemned soldier-prisoners for a dangerous mission in WWII.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 26, 2009)

Crap. They'd better do "Dirty Dozen" justice!!! The original is a classic, it doesn't need to be improved upon!!! "Indianapolis" and "Long Green Shore" look interesting.


----------



## RAF21 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm not sure i'd be able to handle watching Indianapolis.

Seen the docu several times.

After she sinks the movie would basicly be like watching almost 600 men been eaten alive by sharks over a 5 day period while the incompetents within the Navy had no clue about what happened to her or where she even was.

A terrible terrible tragedy was the Indianapolis.


----------



## Pong (Nov 27, 2009)

Brad Pitt's film seems interesting...though I'm still waiting for _the Pacific._

Thanks for the links.

-Arlo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Crap. They'd better do "Dirty Dozen" justice!!! The original is a classic, it doesn't need to be improved upon!!!



I agree with that, it would be a challenge to do any better!


----------



## Amsel (Nov 27, 2009)

Brad Pitts movie will have to be pretty good for me to go spend my money on it. 

I am really lloking forward to the Flying Tiger movie, especially since it will be a Chinese production.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2009)

To be honest if you to watch one WW2 movie in 2010 you should watch this one (and it isn't even a movie). Although I will look out for the other ones that are coming out, this is the main one for me.

The 'sequel' to Band of Brothers. The Pacific.

"The Pacific" (2010)

HBO: The Pacific

The Pacific (miniseries) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Pacific Fansite – latest news about the TV series


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

I am out of luck when it comes to watching "The Pacific." 
No HBO. 
I'll have to wait to get it on DVD.


Wheels


----------

